# Teething



## Grangeristhename

Good morning everyone!
Granger is 4 months old and is starting to teeth (according to the vet). I was wondering what toys, bones, or anything at all helped with the process of your V teething. Thank you!


----------



## gunnr

It's not high tech, but the best things I've found are old bedsheets, towels, and pillow cases tied into a series of knots.
Get an old sheet and cut a 3' square. Fold the square into a triangle and then roll it into t tube. Tie a whole bunch of knots in it, especially a bigger one on the middle, and let him have it.


----------



## Grangeristhename

thanks Gunnr! The home made knots works well. Sometimes he gets bored of it, but the good thing is that he actaully uses it


----------



## jld640

Watch him as he is chewing on the knots. Savannah swallowed one whole which caused more than a bit of concern until it passed.


----------



## Mischa

ice cubes!
My g/f use to mix yogurt and peanut butter and freeze them in the ice cube tray also.


----------



## Ljilly28

Frozen carrots are really great too. I always feel so badly for them when they get that blechy teething breath and you can see little flecks of blood now and then on soft toys. Poor puppers. I like adding an Esther C for teething time bc their pasterns are a little more own at that age than before or after.


----------



## JillandDan

We found a toy at Petsmart or Petco called a Chilly Bone. You wet it and freeze it. It is vanilla flavored. Holley loved it. We went through a couple though since she is a powerful chewer. We had many blood covered soft toys in the process. it was scary until we realized it was just her teething. 
Ljilly28,
I agree. That breath is bad when they are loosing teeth. The vet said that is how you can tell when one is ready to come out. It is rotting.


----------



## Grangeristhename

Thank you all for your responses/suggestion. I will try every single one of them. 
@ljilly28: What do you mean Esther C for their pasterns?


----------



## Ljilly28

Teething time goes hand in hand( paw in paw, lol) with a little bit more chance of down pasterns( in which the front"wrists" are a little weaker looking and closer to parallel to he ground than we want). It nearly always is slight and self corrects. I think the Esther C mainly makes the humans feel better, but my orthopedic vet is a big believe it helps with OFA hips/ elbows/ and pastern support at teething time .


----------



## Linescreamer

Nylabones are what I always leave with copper when crated. You can freez them and not worry about them eating big pieces and choking.  Like someone lese mentioned Ice cubes are good too.


----------

